
Foreign buyers crushing home dreams in Vancouver as Canada, B.C. do zip: study - kspaans
http://www.winnipegfreepress.com/canada/foreign-buyers-crushing-home-dreams-in-vancouver-as-canada-bc-do-zip-study-378549955.html
======
jrnichols
This has been happening in other US cities as well, and probably on the same
scale. Several realtors I know in the Dallas/Ft Worth area have noted the same
things - a large uptick in Chinese homebuyers over the past few years, often
with all cash offers. Another friend sold her house, and the person that bid
over their asking price and bought it _cash_ and sight unseen? Chinese. They
bought it so their daughter and son in law could live there while she attends
TCU.

------
__derek__
I was in Vancouver last weekend and, as is my habit, checked out the prices
near the place I was staying. Houses that I would expect to cost $600k in
Seattle were listed at $2 million. I'm still struggling to comprehend that.

~~~
mccoolman
The craziest part is when you go outside of Vancouver to places like
Abbotsford or Victoria. Both have housing prices nearing the $1m mark fast,
and it's not uncommon for property owners to get realtors knocking on their
doors daily asking them to sell to their overseas client.

~~~
__derek__
As it happens, yesterday, a real estate agent dropped off some materials about
selling while I was out. Now that's a timely coincidence.

